# Flat Pedals vs. Clipless...



## ChetPunisher (Mar 18, 2012)

So on my commuter conversion I have switched back to flat pedals. I did this more for when I bike with the family downtown or something. I usually have to switch into flip flops or other shoes for walking around. I really liked clipless and was wondering if anyone found a way around not using flat pedals... This clipless are from 2004, so things might have changed since I last looked into them. Any suggestions?


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

They have pedals that are flat on one side and clipless on the other. Seems more hassle than anything though. I just stick flat on commutes and clipless on trails. I did do clipless on work commutes at first to get better using them. Then I realized how annoying it was carrying around a pair of shoes all day.


----------



## ChetPunisher (Mar 18, 2012)

Work isn't so bad since I live in a cubicle... Its more the evening activities with the fam.


----------



## cjohnson (Jul 14, 2004)

*5.10s*

Buy some 5.10 shoes and ride flats. 5.10s have rock climbing soles, very sticky on the pedals. Not much difference than being clipped in.

I like flats for running errands during the work day and being able to wear normal shoes.

I do ride clipless on the road bike, but flats on the commute, mt and jump bike. I find flats are just a more pleasant way to ride and 5.10 shoes make all the difference. (I also have a pair of teva pinners, not as warm as the 5.10 -nice for hotter weather- and not as sticky a sole).


----------



## mike1125biking (Jan 23, 2012)

*Keen arroyo*

spd sandal, great for walking and riding Shimano 424 platform spd pedal is what i
I'm switching to. Don't ride this combo in cold but wool socks could be doable


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

I had the Performance brand flat-on-one-side-clipless-on-the-other pedals for a long time, and they were great. You sacrifice a little clearance on the trail, since the 'cage' part sticks down a bit more than a traditional clipless does, but it's pretty close to the best of both worlds. Still kicking myself for selling a bike without removing those pedals.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Road Bikes = SPD - Recessed cleat so you the shoes are easy to walk in.
MTB & Cross bike = TIME - Recessed cleat, release better than SPD, Don't clog as much as SPD. I think the cleat is recessed slightly more too. I'll probably convert all my bikes to TIME in time.
Winter / Foul weather commuter = Flats so I can wear any warm or waterproof shoes needed for the conditions.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Shimano SPD winter boots

Shimano SPD summer boots

I keep a pair of crocks for walking around in whereever I need.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I don't like carrying around a 2nd pair of shoes all the time, either.

I use flats on my commuter. I do notice a loss of power because of my flexy tennis shoes. no big deal for neighborhood rides, but on a commute it's noticeable. 

I might consider one of the mtb shoes that looks more like a hiking shoe for commuting. The stiffer sole should give enough extra power transfer as compared to what I currently use, I'd probably be happy with it. 5.10's just cost too much for me to use as a commuting shoe.

of course, that may change at some point. if I get a job that requires me to dress nice, I'd probably just keep a pair of nice shoes in my office and I'd have to change clothes, anyway...so I may wind up in clipless at some point. However since my commuter is also my family bike, I'd probably get a clipless pedal with a platform like the Time Z, CB Mallet, or Shimano 545 (or similar, many more or less $$$ models).


----------



## ChetPunisher (Mar 18, 2012)

Can someone suggest a good 2-sided pedal?


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

When I got mine they were called the "Performance Campus" from performancebike.com. Now I think they're the "forte" house brand. Mine went strong for years. They were cheap too.

On the shoe/commute thing...I stash work shoes at work and wear my MTB shoes for the ride.


----------



## woodway (Dec 27, 2005)

Best of both worlds:

++ mallet1 pedals :: crankbrothers.com ++


----------



## Mr. Eff (Aug 1, 2007)

woodway said:


> Best of both worlds:
> insert crankbrothers mallet pedal link here.


I second this. Have been using them on my commuter for a few years now. They aren't the best pedals in the world to use unclipped, but if that's not the way you ride them most of the time, they aren't bad.


----------



## eworth781 (Jun 2, 2011)

ChetPunisher said:


> Can someone suggest a good 2-sided pedal?


Shimano PD-A530 SPD Dual Platform Pedal are sweet


----------



## eworth781 (Jun 2, 2011)

I run them on my commuter/road bike. Whatever you're wearing works, good grip on the flat, look better than most huge pedals.


----------



## eworth781 (Jun 2, 2011)

they do naturally flip the wrong way sometimes which can be kind of annoying but easy to get use to...


----------



## muayteg (Apr 3, 2011)

I just use power grips. Guess alot of riders dont like them, but they seem to work fine for me.


----------



## mike1125biking (Jan 23, 2012)

*Loss of Power*

Whenever I ride flats I feel like I've lost all the power to my pedal stroke. Maybe I pedal a better circle than I thought. I've always felt like I pedaled half a box until I unclip


----------



## ChetPunisher (Mar 18, 2012)

That's what I'm dealing with. I put the flats on and I feel like I lost half my power. I don't mind it biking with my wife, but going to work I'm a little concerned.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I use toe clips. Fredly, but they work, and in whatever shoe I happen to be wearing. I guess whatever closed-toed shoe, but I don't even own open-toed shoes, so no big deal there. There's some power loss due to the shoe, I suppose, but nobody's going to give me a prize for getting to school fifteen seconds faster.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

ChetPunisher said:


> That's what I'm dealing with. I put the flats on and I feel like I lost half my power. I don't mind it biking with my wife, but going to work I'm a little concerned.


I don't question your results , but curious what you and mike1125 were using for flats and shoes.

Personally, I second CJ's use of 5.10's and flats (with traction pins) for the MTB, & fatbike, commuting or not. Still have clipless (Time ATAC) on the cross bike (closest I've gotten to a road bike lately), but it doesn't feel crazily more efficient.


----------



## mike1125biking (Jan 23, 2012)

I did some single track miles tonight after work and focused some attention on my pedal stroke due to this forum. I found I do use to bottom sweep stroke more than I realized. With flats you can't really use that part of the pedal stroke. I never bought top quality flats or shoes but my foot position and power always felt off. I even tried power straps for a while.


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

Now that my.riding has gotten more aggressive, I kind of miss my flats. I use cb mallets on my FS and hitting corners faster and harder sometimes I wish I could put a foot down or out to help with balance. I feel sketchy when my feet are bound and my legs want to shift around.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

I work at a bike shop and ride only 2.8 miles to work. there are a few hills, so clipping is is a really nice option. I have two-sided pedals on my hybrid so I can use it for short rides in sneakers and for longer rides clipped in. standing around in cycling shoes is always uncomfortable after a while because they are so stiff, so I leave a pair of comfy sneakers at work because I stand most of the day.


----------



## enio (Jun 6, 2007)

Flats on my mtb, and spd on my road/touring bike. Like them both, although i feel spd-s are more efficient, and you can walk in them.


----------



## MRisme (Mar 22, 2010)

Egg beaters and keep a pair of dress shoes at the office.


----------



## TheCreative (Mar 18, 2012)

I've been thinking about replacing my stock wellgos on my Mamba 29er with these Fyxation Gates with straps.










https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B006Z0PVYE/ref=aw_ls__1?coliid=I1PBHNG9CZ6N62&colid=3GG7IJYGOJB9D

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B005...oliid=I3M0GCLE8YIMXT&vs=1&colid=3GG7IJYGOJB9D

My stand all day work shoes are Nike Free Run 2s + Shield. Water proof and the most comfortable shoes I have ever worn.

I like the idea of getting a little more power from the straps. Don't know if I would use them on the trail. But at least I know I could take them off easily if they weren't working out. There also cheap.


----------



## R+P+K (Oct 28, 2009)

Maybe try PowerGrips


----------

